# Please send Indi good thoughts and healing vibes



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

After an agility class I took her to tonight she jumped a four foot kennel that looked like this  only it had a few gaps in the corners. She caught her foot and it actually went through a link at the top so it was basically woven between two links and she was danging on the outside of the kennel. It took us a few seconds to get to her and her leg was pretty twisted. I got a pretty crushed up hand and thigh out of this one, but I can't blame her she was in so much pain. We actually had to cut through the wire to get her foot out. We have her on buffered aspirin and rimadyl right now, tomorrow morning she'll go in for x-rays. I feel so horrible for her, she was so freaked out, but knew people were there to help her as she let a guy who was pretty much a stranger in her book handle her all over. Poor baby, she'll be out of agility for about a month at least and we'll be taking it really slow.

Anyway, please wish my baby girl luck. She is my soul dog and I couldn't imagine anything happening to her where she'd have permanent damage.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh dear! Poor Indy....glad that you were all there to help her out of that as quickly as you did! My thoughts and healing vibes are definitely headed her way. Keep us all posted on her progress!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no!! Poor girl. That sounds so scary and painful! Ania and I send lots of good healing thoughts, and Ania is sending an extra lick.:tongue: :frown:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh noooo, that's awful  Poor girl! That must have been horrifying for you both. I hope she's alright and nothing is too terribly injured. Sending lots of healing vibes and puppy kisses for miss Indi. All paws crossed over here for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Jeesh what a terrible ordeal for everyone! Sending you good vibes and Bully Mojo!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your support. :] She's being a good little girl, I'm icing it every ten minutes. Good thing is she is chewing on a rack of frozen ribs right now to keep her mind occupied. PMR is such an awesome way to feed, got her mentally stimulated and she's not even refusing to eat her din-din.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would put ice on it for 15-20 and then let it come back completely to normal temperature, at least an hour, before you ice again. You don't want to ice it too much because that can actually slow healing down.

Hope this helps!

ETA: Also, just give the rimadyl...don't give aspirin.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, thank you so much. The guy who was looking her over worked at an e-vet and brought really low dose buffered aspirin out just to get her something immediately. We have tons of tremadol and a couple of rimadyl on hand for her so we'll be giving her that I think - not mixed of course. Thanks for the advice on icing! She doesn't like it on there anyway so giving her an hour break from it will help her tolerate it I'm sure.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

The senior sibes and I send healing thoughts her way.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wallaby and I wish our fellow curly-tailed pooch a speedy recovery. That must have been so scary, for the both of you!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CavePaws said:


> Okay, thank you so much. The guy who was looking her over worked at an e-vet and brought really low dose buffered aspirin out just to get her something immediately. We have tons of tremadol and a couple of rimadyl on hand for her so we'll be giving her that I think - not mixed of course. Thanks for the advice on icing! She doesn't like it on there anyway so giving her an hour break from it will help her tolerate it I'm sure.


Actually mixing rimadyl and tramadol works well...in a way they work synergistically together. Its safe to give them both at the same and is actually pretty common for orthopedic surgeries.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear this! I hate when our animals are in any kind of pain....poor Indy. Give her a hug from Duncan, Lucky and I. Sending healing thoughts your way! :grouphug:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Sara for your thoughts. :] 

Natalie, thanks so much for your advice. Any thoughts on how much tramadol to give a 50 lb dog?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What has she had so far for pain management and what time were they given?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Actually mixing rimadyl and tramadol works well...in a way they work synergistically together. Its safe to give them both at the same and is actually pretty common for orthopedic surgeries.


Yes to this. My Rottie was on both of these meds at the same time for a month while he battled bone cancer. Up until the very end when nothing worked, these two meds kept him very happy and comfortable. I really wish I could remember the dosage for him.....I am sure Natalie will know.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I give my dogs a 50mg tramadol for a 50lb dog every 8 hrs. Not sure if you want to give the tramadol so close to the aspirin though.

Sending healing thoughts your way! Good Luck!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Typically you can give 1-2 50mg tablets every 8-12 hours for every 50 pounds of weight, all depending on pain levels. If your dog is really painful, give a higher dose more often and then cut down to lower doses once pain has been managed better. Rimadyl is only to be given every 12 hours 25-50mg for your dog's weight. If you do get a chance, I would put Indy on Metacam rather than Rimadyl since its safer and only once a day medication.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Kelly,

Ah this must be so hard for you. I know he will do ok though! You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Apparently it was low dose, the pills were cut in half making them about 40 mg, looking at the buffered aspirin doses online it seems like a whole low dose tablet is around 80 mg - aspirin was at 8:30. It is really late and I don't want to call the people who gave it to me as it is so late. She had a 25 mg tab of rimadyl at about 9:45

Thank you to whiteleo and Panda, we very much appreciate it. I've set her crate up in my room, covered the top with a sheet and have a mat down on the floor with her. She was licking it a lot a minute ago. I feel bad. :[ My poor little sweety pie.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Wishing her a speedy recovery! You must be worried sick...luckily, she is in good hands! :smile:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

We're very sorry to hear that Indi got hurt. We wish her a speedy recovery. She's in good hands with you as her owner! :angel:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

She is receiving a fair number of good vibes, hopefully this will help her feel better soon! Thanks so much to all!

edit: Anyone know if there is any kind of natural supplement I should be giving her right now? Like chicken feet or something herbal?

She just took a tramadol, 25 mg, at about 4:45 a.m. 

- Obviously I can't sleep. -__- And the other dogs know something is wrong with their sis. 

She also has to take Fluoxetine(Prozac) 10 mg in the morning. I hate giving her all these medicines at once. :|
Omg, if the vet asks me what she eats in a few hours and starts reeling me about the raw diet I think I'll explode. >:| I'm in no mood for b.s!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's to a very fast recovery, and no broken bones - I can't even imagine how awful that must have been to see her like that. i am hoping there is some god news this morning.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I am chomping at the bit for the clinic to open!!! O_O""" Nothing _seems _broken, we can move everything without her screaming so she has range of motion...Her lower hind leg is definitely swollen to about twice the size. Poor baby being so stoic. :|

edit: What I'm worried about is the soft tissue damage and possible fractures. Her hip had a ton of strain as well, so that I'm really worried about.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I bet it's going to be a long morning until you can get there. I haven't had a trauma like that so have absolutely no clue what could happen - it does seem like if you can move her leg around, that's a good thing. 

I hope you can keep us updated after you see the vet, I will be sending lots of good thoughts your (and her) way.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We are scheduled for 9:00 this morning. I'll update you all with her condition when we get home. I'm not sure which one of us needs the x-ray more, her or me. 

My hand is about as swollen as her leg. ;_;


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so sorry hearing that! Sending positives vibes your way. Hoping for a prompt recuperation.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for your care and support Boxer&Poms mom. :]


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh thats horrible, poor Indi and poor you. I really hope there is no ligament or tendon damage, so crossing my fingers and toes for both of you.
The world would be a hell of a lot better place if there were more dog owners like you Kelly.
And, don't forget about yourself, go get your hand checked, ok?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Poor Indy! I hope you get good news from the xrays and she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Many many good thoughts sent to Indi!!

Please update us as soon as you can, Kelly!! 

((HUGS))


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I know it doesn't seem like it, but she is a lucky puppy to have gotten off as easily as she did: probably because of your quick actions. 

Here's to a quick & complete recovery!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my! I hope you and your pup are really ok. That is sad. Blessing to you both.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tanis and Tiffa send their best to Indi. I'm so sorry... it's so hard to deal with a baby in so much pain!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Healing thoughts to both of you!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, she got off REALLY easy. She could have broken something or torn her hip out of place but we're not out of the woods yet. Sorry it took so long for me to get back, I've been napping since we got home from the vet at 12 p.m. We're both really sore.

Well, they gave her a shot of morphine and we waited for her to pass out. My boss came by to give us support and was able to go into the back of the clinic and wait with Indi while they examined her and x-rayed her. I'm so grateful to work for such an awesome lady. But anyway when they came back in they told me they were going to have a radiologist look at it, but they were pretty sure there was nothing broken or fractured. Apparently the radiologist would be able to make a complete judgment as they said there are very small things he might be able to see that they couldn't. So I'm waiting on the radiologist to call us back. We have a script for some pain meds to get her online, I'm about to look up the best prices and order them for her...She is putting weight on it and "running around" (taking it super duper slow), but because she is on so many pain killers I'm sure it's too soon to tell what the damage is. If she doesn't get any better in about two weeks we are going to take her to an orthopedic surgeon to be examined, another vet my boss is close to. So, Indi is in good hands. My boss is pretty close to the vet who owns the clinic so today didn't break the bank...We'll see how it goes, I might want to take her to an orthopedist anyway before she gets back into Agility...I just need to make sure I'm not going to have her doing things that will re injure something that isn't completely healed.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's great news - so they think it's possible she could just take a few days to let her muscles heal and be ok, if nothing's wrong they haven't found?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! Awesome news. What a relief. Do you have a physical therapist in your area? We have several. Some with pools, some with under water treadmills. I have used both and the benefits are truly amazing. Maybe you could take her for a session or two to help with the recovery.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, it seems to be that they haven't found anything specifically wrong -yet. But it seems that the best judge to this situation would be an orthopedic surgeon.

There are several physical therapists in the area. I will probably take her for a session or two with the physical therapist my boss uses for their old Whippet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear she is doing better. I'd definitely keep her as confined and calm as possible for at least a few weeks. Keep us updated!!! Heal up quickly Indy!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely better to be safe than sorry - it's really encouraging that they didn't find any fractures.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update, Kelly! I"ve been thinking about her all day. I'm glad she doesn't have any serious issues that they know of right now. Take it easy, Indy...rest up and heal quickly!! ((HUGS))

Keep us posted on any updates you have on her.


----------



## Saddened (Apr 26, 2011)

I am glad she is doing ok. It is like one of our children when our babies get hurt or get sick!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm also relieved to hear she is doing so well. 
Please be careful though that she isn't using the leg simply because the pain killers are masking the pain. I'd tend to keep her as quiet as possible for at least a week as it is very easy to aggravate the injury and not know it.
Hope your leg and hand are feeling better too!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is ok, hope Indi heals up soon so you guys cans get back into your agility work.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank goodness! Been thinking about 'cha all day. Sounds like it went as well as it could have. Thanks for updating us. I'm still sending healing vibes and Ania sends another lick. :tongue:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm trying to keep her as quiet as possible. Definitely don't want her using that leg. 
We appreciate everyone's concern! I'll update you all if anything new comes along. Right now she's just taking it reallllllyyy easy.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a relief! I am so happy to come to this positive update. I hope Indi continues to heal without any problems. I agree that I could have been much worse, but thanks to your quick actions she got lucky. Duncan sends some big wet Woolly Mammoth kisses to Indi. :fear: :lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Well Indi is very lucky to have someone who loves her so much. I hope that both of you are pain free soon.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I always get freaked when a vet tells me "keep him confined for two weeks." Easier said than done, even though it's necessary sometimes.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg, lol Woolly Mammoth kisses. xD 

This dog has me following her around non stop. x_x I keep having to take toys from her and we both play laying on the ground...I'm going to take this time to teach her some tricks that involve being on the ground...Like she doesn't know putting her paw over her eyes yet...Or how to lick her lips on cue, or wag her tail on cue...I just have to wear her out mentally or we are both going to go crazy. My mother let her outside to go potty this morning and she said that Indi trotted through her jump standards and then went and sat by her weave poles and just stared at my mother like, "Tell me to go!" 

Ugh. It is horribly difficult to keep her off that leg.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And I bet she's still on drugs. I feel for you.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I totally sympathise too, its not easy thats for sure. Lola the pug puppy has her hind leg strapped up so she can't use it at all. For a whole month. Its hell for her and its hell for us.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

poor indi, i hope she recovers quickly!!! *healing vibes coming your way*!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, she is taking tremadol and rimadyl. They weren't doing a think to make her tired unfortunately. So I am just having to keep her kenneled with a kong. We're working on tricks. I just got home from work so she's going a bit psycho at the moment. :|

Mollywoppy how did you strap it up? I'm wondering if I should try doing this with Indi, but I don't want it to become stiff or heal oddly. :/


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The vet taped up her leg as they want it totally immobilised for a month. I don't know if you remember, but she hurt it a couple of weeks ago. Nothing showed up in the first set of x-rays, and when it didn't seem to improve, we took her back, they re-x-rayed and found a gap in her hip socket. So, they think it is cartilidge damage, or co-incidentally, Legg Perthes Disease which is necrosis of the head and neck of the femur. I noticed a few hours after she initially hurt it that she was dragging her toes on that leg, so I suspected it was something bad.
Another thing we have discovered with the strapping, is that her inner hip is rubbing against her side and there is a big sore developing. So she is back to the vet today. 
After the 4 weeks when the tape comes off, she's going to require some serious rehab - after not using it for only a week (before it was taped) you could see the leg muscles had already atrophied. In her case they are trying to not have to do a FHO or hip replacement. Big $. Whats worrying us now too, is the stress its all putting on the other hip.
Hopefully your girl won't have to go through anything like this, but I hope our experience can help in some way .....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry that's happening with your poor baby. My thoughts are with you guys, we'll be sending healing vibes your way for sure. I really hope they won't have to do the hip replacement, that's such a drag, especially since she is so young.

They actually did not show me the x-rays, I hope they got a good shot of her hip because I'm scared of the strain that was put on it from the dangling and twisting. :/ I'm about to call them to see what the radiologist had to say about everything. Our best wishes go to you and your sweety. :hug:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Truly, best of luck, I really hope its good news. Getting the results from the radiologist is the one we were most nervous about.


----------

